
Show HN: Obfuscate JavaScript files using amazing javascript-obfuscator - bluez
https://github.com/tomasz-oponowicz/grunt-javascript-obfuscator
======
kozak
The first thing I'd like to see in the README is an example of input and
output (or a link to a live testing page, like what Babel has).

~~~
bluez
Good point.

In the meantime please take a look at documentation of the underlying library:

[https://github.com/javascript-obfuscator/javascript-
obfuscat...](https://github.com/javascript-obfuscator/javascript-
obfuscator#nodejs-usage)

